# Angled bulb guard needed



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get one of these online for cheaper than £19.99? Or if there's someone on here who makes them?


----------



## ShellsAngel (Feb 12, 2009)

dave at reptiles ink makes them. they are really good ones. he advertises on here.


----------



## kadeshi (Jul 21, 2009)

*re guard*

going to suggest the same .and prices very good too:2thumb:


----------



## turpin's corner (Jul 28, 2009)

eBay is always a possibility..... :idea:


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

nah i checked and there's jack poo on ebay.


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

ShellsAngel said:


> dave at reptiles ink makes them. they are really good ones. he advertises on here.


what's his username?


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

bump:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## ratking (Mar 4, 2008)

reptiles ink


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Alfie99, not sure on the price though.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

ShellsAngel said:


> dave at reptiles ink makes them. they are really good ones. he advertises on here.


 Thanks


kadeshi said:


> going to suggest the same .and prices very good too:2thumb:


 Thanks and your guard, holder and cable should be with you tomorrow.


Skyespirit86 said:


> nah i checked and there's jack poo on ebay.


 There are some on Ebay as I also sell them on there.
I can do angled bulb guards for £13 delivered and a deluxe opening type to allow quick and easy bulb replacement without removing the guard for £15 delivered.


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

Daves guards are awesome, ive got 3 and will probably have a few more in the not too distant future. ive seen guards for sale at similar prices, mostly they are more expensive, and the quality wasnt even close.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

Jim2109 said:


> Daves guards are awesome, ive got 3 and will probably have a few more in the not too distant future. ive seen guards for sale at similar prices, mostly they are more expensive, and the quality wasnt even close.


 cheers :2thumb:


----------

